# 50mm 1.4 af-s nikkor or 35mm 1.8 af-s nikkor



## ToksikBombs (Oct 16, 2009)

I really want to get a fast lens for walking around in nighttime and just snapping at cars people and what not. 

I was wondering what you guys thought would be a better lens for this situation?

Is there much difference in entry of light between the 1.4 and the 1.8?


----------



## Garbz (Oct 17, 2009)

Do you want wider angle shots or more telefocal shots? That's poll is a question you need to answer.


----------



## Dwig (Oct 17, 2009)

ToksikBombs said:


> ...
> Is there much difference in entry of light between the 1.4 and the 1.8?



2/3rds of a stop. 

In any one lighting situation and any one ISO, if you can shoot wide open at f/1.4 using 1/60th sec shutter speed you would have to use 1/40th when shooting at f/1.8 to get the same exposure.


----------



## ToksikBombs (Oct 17, 2009)

Garbz said:


> Do you want wider angle shots or more telefocal shots? That's poll is a question you need to answer.


I guess it would mostly be wider angle, but i also want some distance since im gonna be taking pics of people i dont know, but i think 35mm would be fine. i was also thinking 50mm would limit me sometimes since its so zooomed in, that if i saw a car or something i like it would be too close and i would have to back off of many things to get a good shot.


Dwig said:


> ToksikBombs said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


So thats not that bad right. and btw the most i can put my is 800, i have a d40 and it gets grainy after 800  thats another thing i was thinking, with an 800 iso. i think would have to go with the 1.4, unless its barely a difference. do you think it would be much a difference?


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 17, 2009)

get the 35 1.8, save yourself some cash.


----------



## schumionbike (Oct 17, 2009)

35mm might be a better walk around lens, 50mm is only the long end but it's a good range for head shots.


----------



## ToksikBombs (Oct 17, 2009)

Sw1tchFX said:


> get the 35 1.8, save yourself some cash.


 Yea, true, Im gonna get the 35mm and get myself a sb600 


schumionbike said:


> 35mm might be a better walk around lens, 50mm is only the long end but it's a good range for head shots.


 Yea thats what i was thinking, thanks for that tip.

And thanks to all for helping me out here, Ive decided to go with the 35mm!!


----------

